
Chebyshev polynomials of the first kind and primality testing O(log^3 n) in C++ - dendisuhubdy
https://github.com/dendisuhubdy/Chebyshev-primality-test/
======
jjgreen
Interesting approach. Unfortunately the code apparently has no licence so we
can look but cannot touch (possibly this is an oversight).

